# Hoosier Classic Anyone?



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm planning to go to the Hoosier Classic/ Indiana State Fair boer goat open shows on Tuesday and was wondering if anyone else has gone or plans to go? My goal is to check it out this year and hopefully have at least one doe to exhibit next year (none of my current stock is registered). I showed all of my 4H years but I never have participated in open shows before so I've decided it may be time to jump back into the show ring.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm going to the Indiana State Fair, just to watch my herd's relatives show - but I'm dairy on different days. Definitely going to the Hoosier Classic in Richmond in the spring - but need a lot of courage as it's a BIG show! Would love to see your Boers - nice to know that you are close by - are you breeding for 4H sales?


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I believe it'll be a good experience for you in Richmond. It's always good to get another view on your animals and you have to start somewhere but you can improve every year! Yes we will be breeding for mostly 4H kids. We are just now getting back into the boers since I'm taking over our counties 4h boer program and I've seriously missed it! I'm no where near where I want to be but I'm really happy with one of our new does and we had to start somewhere. We're in Dearborn county so not too far at all from southwest Ohio!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

How did you like the show? I know 2M Boer goats buck was overall grand (as he was in OH & IL), but not sure how everyone else placed. I'm 3 1/2-4hrs away from Indy, and my kids don't really have the kind of goats just yet that can compete for me to make that kind of drive lol. We also don't have plates for our trailer, so we can't take it out of state (KY doesn't require a license plate on your trailer). That is something I want to look into and try to get done next year 

The KY state fair ABGA show is a week from Monday. My kids are taking 6 does to that show. They always finish out their summer showing at the state fair. It'll be fun, we have met so many wonderful people, and have a family nearby that we've become close friends with.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I enjoyed it and recognized several breeders that were showing. I don't see the buck show unfortunately because I didn't get to stay that long. We're about an hour and a half from the state fair and our goats currently aren't to the point of being competitive there so I understand that. Good luck at your show! The people that I've met showing have been wonderful as well, it's one of the best parts!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

goatnutty said:


> I enjoyed it and recognized several breeders that were showing. I don't see the buck show unfortunately because I didn't get to stay that long. We're about an hour and a half from the state fair and our goats currently aren't to the point of being competitive there so I understand that. Good luck at your show! The people that I've met showing have been wonderful as well, it's one of the best parts!


That's not too bad of a drive. I haven't been to the state fair in Indiana in so long I don't even remember where it's at! 
We are an hour from our state fair in Louisville, which isn't too bad depending on traffic. 
We never go with any expectations other than having fun  There is a family in a neighboring county that we love spending time with and have become really good friends, so they will be there showing as well, which makes it even more exciting. My kids are the only kids in our county that show goats! Most of the kids do the country ham project (cure a country ham through the 1st half of the year & have to give a speech on whatever topic is selected for each age group), there are a few who do lambs, beef cattle and 1-2 with Hogs.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

It's in Indianapolis! We are probably about equal distance between there and Louisville. So I may have to visit the KY fair some year! It's great that you have found good goat friends in neighboring counties too, especially since your county seems to not have many options! lol Our fair is growing thank goodness or at least staying pretty steady in numbers, I can't imagine only a couple of exhibitors! Maybe it's good for them since they get more of a one on one with the judge!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

goatnutty said:


> It's in Indianapolis! We are probably about equal distance between there and Louisville. So I may have to visit the KY fair some year! It's great that you have found good goat friends in neighboring counties too, especially since your county seems to not have many options! lol Our fair is growing thank goodness or at least staying pretty steady in numbers, I can't imagine only a couple of exhibitors! Maybe it's good for them since they get more of a one on one with the judge!


In KY you can show at all of the surrounding county fairs, so our county fair is usually a big show, crazy huh? They have a good payout for market, dairy and breeding boer. They did change the show date this year, so for some reason there weren't as many goats there, but the last few years there have been many goats.

Our state fair show was fun this past Monday. There weren't a lot of goats there, only around 67, but they had over 100 that entered, so a lot of goats didn't show up.
I'm pretty happy with my kids goats placings. My oldest daughter has a doe that is about to turn 7mo who was competitive in her class, finished 4th, but the judge was definitely going back and forth between her and 2 others.
My youngest daughter's yearling doe was IMO our best placing. Big class, and she finished a very competitive 4th! Again, the judge was really going back and forth. She finished behind the overall grand champion doe, a very popular show doe (2 M All About Me), and another breeder who has been in the business for years. She finished over very nice goats, and some of those does were expensive too! The others finished well, my daughter had one finish 2nd of 2 lol.
My son's young doe was acting funny in the ring, arching her back, and just not her best showing unfortunately. But we adore her nonetheless! I can't wait to see how she grows and matures


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

That is nice though that you can show in other counties! I noticed a lot of empty pens and no shows this year too, I guess it happens. Awesome show results as well! I hope they had a lot of fun doing it as well


----------

